

Is T-mobile pulling a fast one with the MyTouch 3g Slide? - Zhenya_GaTech
http://karshenboym.com/?p=59

======
samsonasu
"and no flagship Android device available on T-Mobile excluding the Nexus
one."

T-mobile has no flagship device except for their flagship device? I don't get
it. The N1 is just as good as the HTC incredible which was just released on
verizon. I don't think there's going to be better hardware than the Nexus on
any carrier for at least 6 months

~~~
mbrubeck
The reason to exclude the Nexus One is that T-Mobile isn't actually marketing
it to normal customers. You can't find it on the T-Mobile web site or in
T-Mobile retail stores, and many T-Mobile plans don't offer subsidized pricing
on the Nexus One.

It's Google's flagship device, not T-Mobile's.

~~~
Zhenya_GaTech
Correct. And not only that but the Nexus One is not truly a replacement for
the G1 as it doesn't have a keyboard. I believe that a lot of people are
holding out for a Nexus One - Corporate, or something along those lines. A
modern Snapdragon beast with a physical keyboard.

